# JavaScript schickt und Java empfängt?



## nussratte (11. Jan 2013)

Hallo, 

ich bin neu hier und sage erstmal Hallo in die Runde 

ich habe mich den ganzen Tag damit beschäftigt, sachen die JavaScript erzeugt/eingelesen werden, an ein Java Programm zu schicken um die daten da dann in einem Array oder ähnlichen zu sammeln und weiterzuverarbeiten. 

Ich habe dafür ein kleinen Programm geschrieben "echo server" mit einem ServerSocket 
(das Programm funktioniert, da ich auch einen kleinen Client geschrieben habe und die sachen die im Client eingegeben werden, kommen auch beim Server an) 

also das ganze läuft lokal im Eclipse und nicht auf einem Server oder so

jetzt habe ich mit JavaScript versucht einen WebSocket zu benutzen und dann per open und send an den localhost mit Port (also wie im Java Client) etwas an das Java Server Programm zu schicken. 

Da bekomme ich aber nur (ich dachte zu erst das wäre ein Header von HTML/JavaScript, es scheint aber) der Client Request zu sein (sind halt angaben zum Browser, usw.) 
die eigentliche Nachricht kommt im Server aber nicht an

Wie geht man sowas richtig an?
Schreibt man ein Servlet in dem man WebSockets benutzt? benutzt man das überhaupt zusammen oder ist Servlet oder Websockets (muss zugeben da bin ich heute nicht ganz durchgestiegen )
und macht man das denn im Java EE und führt das ganze dann in Apache TomCat oder ähnlichen aus? 

Wäre super wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann, das ich mich da weiter einlesen kann


----------



## nussratte (12. Jan 2013)

keine ne Idee wie ich das lösen kann ?


----------



## schlingel (12. Jan 2013)

Entweder du verwendest WebSockets oder HTTP. Ein ServerSocket ist allerdings ein ganz normaler Socket. Da verwendest du nur IP + TCP oder UDP. Das ist aus dem Browser mit JS nicht möglich. (Mit node.js auf der Konsole würde es gehen, aber ich glaube du hast etwas anderes vor.)

Am leichtesten ist es, wenn du dir ein Servlet schreibst, das HTTP-Anfragen annimmt und dann im JS per Ajax die Requests an den Server schickt.


----------



## nussratte (12. Jan 2013)

hallo schlingel
danke für die Antwort und die Hinweise :toll:

dann werde ich mich jetzt mal mit Servlets und AJAX auseinander setzen


----------



## brauner1990 (14. Jan 2013)

nussratte hat gesagt.:


> hallo schlingel
> danke für die Antwort und die Hinweise :toll:
> 
> dann werde ich mich jetzt mal mit Servlets und AJAX auseinander setzen



Damit erlernst du auf jeden Fall einen besseren Weg.


----------

